# B Mendica - communal?



## mantisguy101 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've heard a variety of things about this...but B. Mendica's aren't communal or are they? Some empusids are i realize, but im not sure about this one.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, they aren't. If you keep them fat, they may last until L3-4 together without any problems.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 5, 2008)

I like to class them in between violin and spiny flower mantis in term of cannibalism, you could lose few if kept together for too long.


----------

